# Chickens!



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eggs, she whispered.....


eggs.....

congrats, liz, i knew you wanted chickens....

my dear friend, we are all a little nuts.  it's a nice club.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- so lucky to have chickens of your very own... and to control the feed, environment, et. al.

By the way, the chickens look absolutely gorgeous- full and soft even. So healthy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS and Happy for you! 

I freakin love chickens. We are looking at a 2 acre property to buy next week and I am already making plans for where the chickens go...the garden...the goats...the pigs...a horse...the herd of dogs...

Fresh eggs are the best!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chickens are so much fun! Right now we have a New Hampshire rooster and a Black Australorp cross hen, but we are about to order 12 Black Australorp chicks. And with them, two Australorp roosters. We have an incubator, so with that many hens eventually we will have plenty of eggs for both us and the dogs as well as hatching chicks. Something about those brown eggs. They are so pretty.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

YEY!!! chickens!!!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

How neat to have chickens.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I want chickens so bad but hubby says he doesn't have time to build a coop. We can't even seem to get the house done, so I guess he does have a point.

Any ho most of my garden is coming up and it will hopefully do good this year. Not such a good year last year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Oh I would love to have enough space for our own cow or pig or even goat but we only have 1/3 acres. So 7 dogs and 8 or so chickens will have to do.  Yes Re: eggs i whispered and they are delicious. I will bring you some soon along with the rabbit I still have in the freezer for you.


i have patience, like a saint. LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have wanted chickens for a few years now. Got the landlord's Okay...but my husband insists he can build a coop. I keep finding coops I want to buy and he tells me he can do it for cheaper. As you can imagine, it has yet to happen. Now I want rabbits too. LOL. 

By the time, If ever, I get my chickens I will by then also want rabbits, goats, pigs, cows, etc. LOL

Chickens are great natural pest controllers. I live in a wooded area and they eat a lot of bugs if you allow them to free range. 


Some day. 

Until then I will live vicariously through LIz. LOL


----------

